# cheap water pump



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm making a custom filter for a 10 gallon tank .. I was looking for a cheap water pump but can't seem to find any ... 

I live in the west end (Mississauga) but I don't mind driving to TO

any ideas?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What about a Mini-jet submersible pump?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd prefer an external pump but if I don't find anything cheap so be it .. any particular model/manufacturer you'd recommend ?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Would a pond pump work as well as an 'external' pump? Like a 65GPH one for like $9.99 or cheaper (willing to bet on cheaper) at a home improvement store like Home Depot/Lowe's/Rona. I know Lowe's has clearance pricing on their pond section gear last I was there.

I have a 65 or 85GPH unit I use for my hydroponics setup.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

went to home depot .. apparently all fountain pumps are sold out and won't be in store until summer...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

okoolo said:


> went to home depot .. apparently all fountain pumps are sold out and won't be in store until summer...


Don't just go to one location/store. 

Check out all the stores in my listing up there. Check out Canadian Tire as well as I recall my local one still having some around. Going to a larger store sometimes yields better results as they have more floor space and may consider keeping a small section of the pond/garden stuff for indoor pond people.

Pending where you live I may be able to acquire a one new for you or may part with a new one I hardly use. I know Canadian Tire has a 60 or 90 day return policy so if I find it well you've got some time meet up if you can't find it locally.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/2/OutdoorLiving/GardenDecor/GardenFountains/PRD~0590403P/Sunterra%2BSmall%2Bto%2BMedium%2BFountain%2BPump%252C%2B75%2BGPH.jsp

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=1&Ntk=level1&langId=-15&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&storeId=10051&catNav=4&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ns=P_OfferPrice|0&N=112946&catalogId=10051&Nty=1

I've yet to see the 40 and 55GPH pumps in Home Depot. Those are special order over the web from what I was told at one Home D. 80GPH is the smallest common pump I see on thier shelves.

Instead of going to the location.. get a listing of all the stores mentioned and call up allof them in your area or extended area and see who has stock. Make sure you ask for 'VISUAL CHECK' because 1 in the inventory can be lost somewhere in the bowls of the store.


----------

